# r34 gtr v spec 2 carbon bonnet



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

very rare these come up for sale . whatsapp 07590106520


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Any pictures?? And a price please.


----------

